# Street Fighter IV Clubhouse



## HookeyStreet (Feb 22, 2009)

As we all know, SFIV is finally here, so why not have a dedicated clubhouse for this amazing game! 

Anyone wanting a game on LIVE, post your 360 Gamertag here.  I will start:

Mines 'HookeyStreetSr'

Also, we can use this section for any tips or tricks we discover:

Firstly, heres a little hint on how to unlock all of the characters/end movies with ease (because we all know that SETH is a total **** hole )

When you start an ARCADE game, select the 'easiest' skill setting and set the round count to '1'.  Even thou you now have the game in the easiest setting possible, you will still unlock the fighter you want by completing the game (even if you do need to continue)  

Heres how to unlock each playable fighter (btw I still dont have Seth or Gouken, as I intend to unlock them today):

Sakura - Complete the game with Ryu.

Dan - Complete the game with Sakura.

Gen - Complete the game with Chun-Li.

Fei Long - Complete the game with Abel.

Cammy - Complete the game with C. Viper.

Rose - Complete the game with M. Bison.

Akuma - Once you have unlocked the previous 6 characters, play through the Arcade mode again with any character you like.  But this time, get at least 1 perfect and use no continues.  If you can do this and beat Seth, you will then challenge Akuma.  Defeat him and he is then yours to use.

I have not done the following yet, but people say it works:

Gouken - Complete the game with Akuma, getting at least 2 perfects and 3 Ultra Finishes.

Seth - Complete the game with every playable character (including Akuma & Gouken)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 22, 2009)

no one playing SF4 atm?.............


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 22, 2009)

ima gonna join big time fan but shouldve made it a straight street fighter club so we could talk about the movies and other games

i like the whole sf universe good story like the heros just watched alpha generations and im not much into manga or anime i think people get to serious into it

i suck big time at the SF 4 i need some tips on combos and timings


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ima gonna join big time fan but shouldve made it a straight street fighter club so we could talk about the movies and other games
> 
> i like the whole sf universe good story like the heros just watched alpha generations and im not much into manga or anime i think people get to serious into it
> 
> i suck big time at the SF 4 i need some tips on combos and timings



Good idea.....I will see if I can get the name changed lol 

I watched the old live-action movie on TV last night (the one with JCVD) LMFAO that was some cheesey shit


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 22, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Good idea.....I will see if I can get the name changed lol
> 
> I watched the old live-action movie on TV last night (the one with JCVD) LMFAO that was some cheesey shit



awwwwww that movie is horrible, the animated movies are good tho well better mate

got SF2 animated movie and alpha generation need to get the other one now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

I got the money, but I'm very torn.. Been a Street Fighter Fan for the life of me, but I'm a HUGE RPG fan... Star Ocean 4 comes out next week and really want that also.. lol.. Best thing is that I have all pre-ordered... lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> awwwwww that movie is horrible, the animated movies are good tho well better mate
> 
> got SF2 animated movie and alpha generation need to get the other one now



I agree, the Mangas are great..........Im just worried about the new movies thats out soon 'Street Fighter - The Legend Of Chun-Li'


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 22, 2009)

Street Fighter - The Legend Of Chun-Li :shadedshu better be good mate better be good


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2009)

http://uk.video.ign.com/dor/articles/863022/ignstrategize/videos/ignstrategize_SFIV_021109.html

http://uk.video.ign.com/dor/articles/863022/ignstrategize/videos/ignstrategize_SFIV_021809.html

2 sets of tip for street fighter, its videos top one is a starter video second an advanced video


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 26, 2009)

Heres the proper way to unlock Gouken:

Unlock Akuma and beat the game with him. Then beat the game again with any character by winning the matches in the following ways...

Fight 1. Perfect
Fight 2. Ultra
Fight 3. Ultra
Fight 4. Ultra
Fight 5. Normal
Fight 6. Normal
Fight 7. Normal
Fight 8. Normal


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 26, 2009)

My replacement DVD drive is on its way, first game I'm buying once my xbox is working again is SFIV. I so wanna play!


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2009)

OH ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I got excited, I've been playing Street Fighter since the original game and I collect them all as well....except the EX games which I refuse to acknowledge as Street Fighter so I don't have those. After playing for a week now I am leaning very strongly toward SFIV being the best in the whole series which is incredible to me.

My new list of the best SF games...

1. Street Fighter 4
2. Street Fighter Zero 3
3. Street Fighter 3 Third Strike

I own SFIV for my 360 right now but may pick it up for PC as well just because.


As for *unlocking the characters* I spent a long time trying to find out exactly what was the truth to unlocking them "all". This is what I found firsthand works...

1. Gouki: Finish the game without any continues with NO MORE than 2 perfects and 2 ultra finishes.

2. Gouken: Unlock Gouki then finish the game at least once through in any way you want, then finish the game without any continues with NO MORE/NO LESS than 2 perfects and 3 ultra finishes.

3. Seth: Just don't do that....I refuse to do it. 



I really really like the new mechanics for ALL of the characters which is the most amazing thing about this game. Everyone feels EXCELLENT (except C.Viper who I won't play either out of respect to Chun Li) and has a very real weight and flow to them.

The art style for the characters is perfect and everyone looks as they should to me. It's looks like a very natural evolution of Street Fighter 2 with the way the characters are designed in SFIV.

My favorite mode so far is Trial Mode because it's got me back to my old religious Street Fighter days pretty quickly thinking outside the box again. It's also good fun to practice perfection learning other characters I don't really play.

To me a fighter is only as good a fighter as his knowledge of his opponent. 

That is all

Kei


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> My replacement DVD drive is on its way, first game I'm buying once my xbox is working again is SFIV. I so wanna play!



When you say replacement drive, do you mean your XBOX 360 DVDROM has died and youve ordered a new one?  If the answer is yes, you do realise that you cant just pop your system open and swap the drives over?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 28, 2009)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....jpg/300px-Jujitsu_sacrifice_throw_edited.jpg

that throw seems to not have very much distance in this game, now i do recall in SF3 it does along with SF2, im not sure if this was exaggerated but Jackie Chan did the same throw in Rumble in the Bronx, seems a few things were Kept like the Ex moves ( Sepukyaku, Hadoken, Shoryuken etc can have a faster response etc)

Did Ryu keep the High Blade Kick (Pretty Good Counter to Kens Axe Kick /Sepukyaku)

but what is this about Ultra KOs?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

When does it come out on PC anyway? I heard it was. I really hate buying games for my PS3 since I will probably sell it soon since nothing ever comes out for it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

Um because no one has released any good RPG's on it? That's why I bought it. I don't buy consoles for shooters and action games, that's silly.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 20, 2009)

winner said:


> I'm a fan of SFIV. My friends also.
> 
> Just got a Fighting Stick from Gadget-Asia.com.
> 
> ...



Very nice....I'd love a stick for it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

Got Street Fighter 4 Last night on Newegg. Will be here when I get off sometime tonight!


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

I just played it on a PS3 and I couldn't put it down.  It's truly awesome.  I'll be getting it for the PC.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 23, 2009)

I love street fighter! Can't wait for it to come to PC, anyone know when that is?


----------



## technicks (Mar 23, 2009)

Could we also have a PS3 section?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

All right, so after having it since Friday, I finally got it in and running on my main monitor. I love the game. I can't play it on a standard tv.. .. I just got Seth and Gouken to get.. I'm making sure I can pull off Akuma's Ultimate before I even try for the first time! lol The Challenages are a nice little set up for the game. Makes you want to play more of the game.
I do have to say, the animation is very good. both before and during.  I love how the people in the back react to everything going on. It's a very big step for Street Fighter, but I have to say this is worth the wait since 2.. 3 was an ok game, just not worth to buy alone.. Plus I never had a dreamcast in order to own it alone... 

Edit: Just got Gouken! Took me about 4 tries but I done it! lol.. Kept on getting Seth to around 10% health and having to do a redo! Now, for seth!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Akumas Ultimate should be the ShunGokuSatsu- Raging Demon Attack, I noticed in previous SF titles that Ryu's Shin Shoryuken does as much damage but isnt as hard to produce, just gotta have a max SuperGuage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

In the game, it's named Shungokusatu for the ultra/super of Akuma... Just that the Ultra can do more damage..

Akuma's Super/Ultra isn't really hard to do once you do it a few times in training.. I was able to pull the requirements everytime I did the Gouken, except the fact that I need to kill seth with out continuing.. The one match thing is fast, but still at the end... lol.. 

As for the Ultras.. It's your revenge meter.. Depending on how they hit you, and take your health away, you gain revenge against the person.. It's just the same move as the max super, just more hits, and better damage.


----------



## angelinalove (Mar 26, 2009)

I am also facing same problem. I have use all the tips which you all suggest but still their is a problem. Plz give me another way to unlock it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2009)

angelinalove said:


> I am also facing same problem. I have use all the tips which you all suggest but still their is a problem. Plz give me another way to unlock it.



What do you need to unlock?

Heres a pretty good guide: http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/xbox360/code/943712.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

The only thing I have to do is get seth and then do all the Challenges.. I love the game... Just wish I had more time for it!


----------



## Binge (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been playing with some close friends for a week/two now.  It's awesome.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey fellahs. Any word on SFIV port for PC?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometime in July


----------

